

List of artists who died in 1943 and the copyright has expired - thomasfl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_in_art

======
thomasfl
For some countries the copyright expires 50 years after the author's death,
but most western countries it's 70 years.

Source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries'_copyright_le...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries'_copyright_lengths)

------
thomasfl
A new year and a new bunch of expired copyrights. Here's a list of musicians
who died in 1943
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_in_music](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_in_music)

